
DNA blunder creates phantom serial killer (2009) - wglb
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/dna-blunder-creates-phantom-serial-killer-1655375.html
======
__jal
Combined with repeated prosecution crises with forensic labs in the US, it
looks like it is well past time to take a serious look at evidence handling.

The ones in the US have caused thousands of convictions to be called into
question; this one caused the coerced collection of 3000 innocent people's
DNA.

Incompetent and/or rogue labs are a serious, capricious risk to peoples'
freedom.

~~~
DoctorOetker
I agree that there are substantial problems surrounding DNA evidence.

They fundamentally stem from sound theory, but unsound (and unverifiable
soundness) practice. For people who do not understand DNA is DNA and they dont
understand the huge practical difference between theory and practice. These
can be members of prosecution, judges, investigators, police, lawyers but also
family members of the unlucky convicts, who are "dissapointed" in their
innocent relatives.

But in this case they are thinking the problem is not in the labs, they think
the problem was in the supplier of swabs.

I am not sure why they would find the same DNA over such a wide region as
Germany or even europe. Do all european police buy their swabs from the same
manufacturer? If yes why is only her DNA present and not those of any
colleagues? If police across europe use different suppliers for their DNA
swabs, containers, bags ... why don't we see similar "mystery" serial killers
for the other suppliers?

Also all the cases will have to be re-opened.

Potentially families of murdered people were told they were looking for the
woman, while the murderer in their case might have been a male friend or
relative. If someone close to you is murdered and you have a very vague (but
accidentally correct) suspicion of the perpetrator, and then the police comes
and tells you they are lookinng for the real perpetrator of a specific sex,
this may "refute" your accidentally correct suspicion!

~~~
coldtea
For one, DNA means you need to trust the police (and related labs).

If one doesn't trust them, there's no reason to trust a DNA-based "evidence"
either.

Not only can DNA be planted (like all kinds of physical evidence have been
planted by police in western countries in documented cases), but of course, in
a dictatorship or some shady government in a banana republic, "we found a DNA
match" can be just a BS empty statement made because of political reasons --
and no one will be the wiser.

------
Gravityloss
Reminds me of the UK story of the notorious polish traffic offender. They had
multiple tickets all over the country during the years and never paid any of
them.

Turns out their name, when translated to english was "driver's licence".

~~~
jacquesm
That guy Prawo Jazdy again? He's been doing the same here in NL!

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/ireland/47...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/ireland/4732923/Prawo-
Jazdy-Identity-of-Irelands-most-notorious-driver-uncovered.html)

------
dschuetz
I wonder if that's an exclusively German thing, their authorities never
question results if the process itself is approved by law making and courts.

"The results are too implausible to be true, but heck, who am I to question
the process and the people involved with this?" criminal investigator,
probably, facing the profile of this "phantom serial killer".

------
jk2323
You have to know that the Bavarian police was in charge of this case. The
Bavarian police is known to be incompetent extraordinaire.

It was obvious that this was an artifact. I mentioned this long time before
the case was "solved". [https://www.metafilter.com/73462/Onewoman-crime-
spree](https://www.metafilter.com/73462/Onewoman-crime-spree)

What is the biggest achievement of the Bavarian police? Being so incompetent
in the 72 olympics so that the GSG9 special forces were created.

~~~
acqq
Your claims clearly don't mach Wikipedia:

Specifically, _Bavaria had no reports_ of crimes committed by the Phantom.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_of_Heilbronn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_of_Heilbronn)

"It was found that the contaminated swabs all came from the same factory,
which employs several Eastern European women who fit the type the DNA was
assumed to match. _Bavaria, although a region central to the crimes, obtained
their swabs from a different factory. They had no reports of crimes committed
by the Phantom._ "

The cause for all DNA detections was: the use of sterile but not DNA-free
cotton swabs:

"the laboratory results were due to contamination of the cotton buds used for
DNA probing. Although sterile, the swabs are not certified for human DNA
collection."

The Wikipedia article lists the locations of the crimes, obviously these swabs
were more widely used, and they even weren't used in Bavaria.

~~~
jk2323
I remembered wrong out of my head. Yet, does not change my judgement about the
Bavarian police. Trust me on this one.

~~~
hh3k0
Badmouthing the Bavarian police because you had negative experiences, perhaps?

Bavaria has the lowest crime rate of all German states and proportion of
crimes solved in the state is the highest in Germany.

~~~
jk2323
Well, I could google some examples for you but I spare you the details. I
worked for/with the police and the military in the US. Trust me, I know what I
am talking about. One look at them is enough for me. (Yet, the German Army and
the BKA know what they are talking about).

~~~
hh3k0
> Trust me, I know what I am talking about.

It is apparent that you do not. The Bavarian police has an excellent track
record.

------
rdc12
Sounds like this could have probably been avoided, if they had done random
testing on the swabs themselves to give confidence that they were not
compromised by contamination.

------
deaddodo
> Now police investigators have established that in all probability the DNA
> had not been left by their quarry but by a woman working for the German
> medical company supplying the swabs, who had inadvertently contaminated
> them.

Or she's the German Dexter and this is precisely her plan.

